# Anyone have any idea what could cause bloating on an EMPTY stomach?



## Christina1993 (Mar 25, 2012)

Along with all my other IBS symptoms bloating comes now and then... now for me there are 2 different kinds of bloating. Bloating from eating something bad like beans or whole grain, which will result in a general feeling of fullness, gurgling in my gut, passing a lot of gas that's rather smelly.

There's also another kind... that's a bit more strange... It comes with no gurgling, just pain, I won't notice it until it has gotten painful, it in some instances has gotten so painful that I would start to sweat and it would make my chest hurt from the pressure. The pain will mainly be on my left side. Now... what causes this is REALLY bizarre. It most commonly happens on an EMPTY stomach. If I go very long without eating this will very likely happen. It also can happen if I sit for a long time, say on the computer or something, but only if I'm sitting with bad posture (I slouch really bad hahaha) and probably the strangest.... it happens really often when I wear certain pants... usually leggings that come up for past my belly button. Any leggings of tights that have a band and put pressure above my belly button cause this. The only thing that will get rid of this kind of bloating is laying on my stomach until I pass gas, and it's usually a few big farts (TMI) until I feel better, but they have no smell at all.

Anyone else have any insight on this bizarre bloating?


----------



## ChristieH (Sep 30, 2013)

Any luck with this? I have the exact same problem... bloating around 5 or 6 PM ahead of my next meal...


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Christina and Christie,

Remember that just because your stomach is empty doesn't mean your small intestine and/or colon is empty. I suspect they are not, and that some bad bacteria in there are digesting whatever's there and causing gas as a byproduct.

I'm certainly no authority on bloating, though, as it's not one of my symptoms. Hopefully someone else who understands it better will chime in.

Cheers,

Rich


----------

